# 1032D gear adjustment



## 94fuelie (Dec 14, 2019)

Hello Friends,

I have a 1032D that I bought around 2000. It has been a good machine until I hit a garden hose laying in the yard under the snow. Now it does not want to go in reverse and I have only 1,2 and 3 forward gears. Can anybody help? Thank you kindly!


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

94fuelie said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I have a 1032D that I bought around 2000. It has been a good machine until I hit a garden hose laying in the yard under the snow. Now it does not want to go in reverse and I have only 1,2 and 3 forward gears. Can anybody help? Thank you kindly!


Start a new post and post pictures of the back bottom showing the linkage. The D means it's an Ariens made machine for John Deere.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:moved: Rather than hijack the other thread now you have your own :wink2:

Have you tipped it up and pulled off the transmission cover to see what's going on inside ? That one has a round shaft the friction wheel assembly slides on. Might be the shaft needs a little bit of lubrication to allow the friction disc to slide freely and then adjust it.

https://partscatalog.deere.com/jdrc/sidebyside/equipment/65664/referrer/navigation/pgId/17413402
.


----------



## 94fuelie (Dec 14, 2019)

JLawrence08648 said:


> Start a new post and post pictures of the back bottom showing the linkage. The D means it's an Ariens made machine for John Deere.


Ok. I will see about getting som pics. Thank you!


----------



## 94fuelie (Dec 14, 2019)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> :moved: Rather than hijack the other thread now you have your own :wink2:
> 
> Have you tipped it up and pulled off the transmission cover to see what's going on inside ? That one has a round shaft the friction wheel assembly slides on. Might be the shaft needs a little bit of lubrication to allow the friction disc to slide freely and then adjust it.
> 
> ...


Sorry. I did not see the other thread. I just got registered. Thank you!


----------

